# New higher intensity cardio workout



## fitnesswithcindy (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello friends, I have posted a new up-tempo cardio workout to get your heart pumping. I hope you like it!

https://www.fitnesswithcindy.com/pump-it-up-higher-intensity-senior-cardio-workout/


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2018)

No thanks

The spam pumping workout was enough


----------

